# Would the Finnex Stingray Led work for a low tech 20 long planted aquarium?



## Aqua3 (Aug 5, 2016)

Would the Finnex Stingray LED light 30 inch 16 watts work well on a 20 gallon long low tech planted aquarium?

1. I searched it on amazon and it is $60, so wondering if that is a good light choice or are there better options?

2. I see that is a light that would be set above the tank instead of in a canopy. I am going to buy a glass hood but is that look okay for a display tank? It isn't to show off, but I would like it to look good. Or is there a solid canopy that I could buy?

3. I was recommended this light fixture and they even said it would probably be medium light because the 20 long is only 12 inches deep. I am not sure how to use the par meter. 

4. If I have a mix of fast growing and slow growing low tech plants would this light be fine and not have problems with algae? I am not running co2, probably no fertz, and most likely using eco-complete because it was recommended that it is easy, will provide nutrients for root feeding plants like Valisneria or dwarf sag for example, and wouldn't cause cloudiness.

5. Could you name a bunch of fast growing low tech plants?

Thanks.


----------



## grizzly_a (Sep 9, 2014)

The Stingray will good good on top of the tank. The Beamswork Razor will also look pretty good, but it's not as slim as the Stingray. Par ratings for each of those can be found here. 

You can retrofit the stingray into an existing hood, but you might need to step down to a 24" to give yourself clearance. The glass tops look pretty good, but you have to wipe them down to keep them clean. The CurrentUSA Satellite+ is a great fixture for a 20L as it's dimmable. I have one on my 20L and 20T. I have to dim them both down to not get algae.

Plants that do well in either low or medium light would be rotala rotundifolia, h. difformis, floaters, limnophilla sessiflora, bacopa, moneywort, hornwort, guppy grass, etc.
Most plants are characterized by low/medium/high light, not necessarily low/high tech. Check the low-tech forum for a sticky on plants that work well in low light/low tech.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Multiple identical threads

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/100-low-tech-forum/1070457-would-my-low-tech-setup-work.html


----------



## Aqua3 (Aug 5, 2016)

grizzly_a said:


> The Stingray will good good on top of the tank. The Beamswork Razor will also look pretty good, but it's not as slim as the Stingray. Par ratings for each of those can be found here.
> 
> You can retrofit the stingray into an existing hood, but you might need to step down to a 24" to give yourself clearance. The glass tops look pretty good, but you have to wipe them down to keep them clean. The CurrentUSA Satellite+ is a great fixture for a 20L as it's dimmable. I have one on my 20L and 20T. I have to dim them both down to not get algae.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, this helped a ton. I have been searching for the par of that light fixture and never seemed to find anything. Not sure how I missed that thread but thanks for the link. I would assume most of the plants you suggested would grow fairly quick in a low light setup. Thanks again

Bump:


OVT said:


> Multiple identical threads
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/100-low-tech-forum/1070457-would-my-low-tech-setup-work.html


Sorry about that


----------

